# Vintage Remington Ammo boxes ??



## zorro (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi , there are tow boxes of Remington wad cutter ammo 
0ne 146 grs and the other 148 grains , , how old are these boxes??
Which one is older ??
Many thanks rojotumbleweed


----------

